

Thanks to throwaway000002 - HappyG

Just wanted to pass along a thanks to throwaway000002 for some much needed advice that I sought a few weeks back...your suggestion on contacting http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.highline.vc&#x2F; panned out.  Really appreciate it! If anyone knows this person, please pass on my gratitude.
======
throwaway000002
Glad I could help! Best wishes, and much success!

~~~
HappyG
Thank you! Really appreciate it! All the best to you as well!

